# Sublimation- Can you print on tri-blend materials?



## getbrandedks (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm new to sublimation and I don't see a discussion referring to tri-blend materials. I have a customer wanting a soft tank top and tee, not the dri-fit 100% poly material. Suggestions? It's for a funny tee with a photo image or meme, so I don't think distressing it will work.

Triblends are 3.8 oz., 50/25/25 polyester/combed and ringspun cotton/rayon
or
52/48 combed and ringspun cotton/polyester

Will either of these work better than the other?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Only the polyester will sublimate so you would be left with a distressed print. 

A little less distressed would be a 65/35 tank if you could find some. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2uThGtI6bo


----------

